# English newbie!



## Jellybean11 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi! 

I have been directed here from a thread on an English forum!

Being a plus sized rider myself I was quite pleased to see a forum like this. A lot of people in the uk think horses should not carry more than 15percent of there body weight! What are your views on this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Jellybean11 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have been directed here from a thread on an English forum!
> 
> ...


Actually I think most say 20% as a rule of thumb and totally depending upon the horse's conformation.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Waves at Jellybean........and waits to read the replies


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This was recently discussed a little here

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/aerc-reputable-source-information-another-weight-151991/

It would be great to hear more views.

In the time honored way of the internet though, just remember that you have no idea who our new visitor is, believe me there are some really lovely people on the English forum but there are also some people who are not so polite. Be honest and truthful in your responses, but you may want to keep your personal details out if it.

Again, google *Discussing the 20% weight rule* if you want to see what prompted this visit:wink:


----------



## Jellybean11 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm not a troll I promise! I'm not actually a member on the forum but do browse alot! 

This thread isn't meant to offend anyone just want an idea on what I should be aiming for weight wise on my 17hh ex racehorse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol Jelly I'm sure you're not, but we are a little wary over here.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Jellybean11 said:


> I'm not a troll I promise! I'm not actually a member on the forum but do browse alot!
> 
> This thread isn't meant to offend anyone just want an idea on what I should be aiming for weight wise on my 17hh ex racehorse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Why not post a photo of your ex-racehorse? A general question about weight on horses is really a bit vague as there are too many variables.


----------

